

Hackers in the Heat | Houston Meetup - moswald
http://houston.garysguide.org/events/2783880/hackers-in-the-heat-
Enjoy some good conversation and some cold beers @ The West Alabama Ice House.
======
moswald
Enjoy some good conversation and some cold beers @ The West Alabama Ice House.
This is the first of hopefully many fun and interesting meet ups. We are
hoping to get a nice mix of hacker types. Devs, artists, EEs and musicians are
all welcome.

No cover and beer ranges from $2 - $4. The Ice House has tons of seating and
is an outdoors location.

Working on a possible small but nice sponsorship/giveaway. Details to come.

